# Kids favor Kerry



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

They may be uneducated, but they've never been wrong!!!

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=s ... gn_kids_dc


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Kids of this age hold the same opinions as there parents...

In other words, they can't think for themselves yet.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats odd, I seem to remember something just like this but for republicans last time, and everyone gave it the thumbs up...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mr. Trooper

I didn't put much faith in it last time, and if they have been right the last four times is still give it little credibility. Why? Because like you say they reflect their parents, but they also reflect the liberal garbage the public school pounds into their head.


----------

